# Apline bucks



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you think about these ?
http://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/4038366776.html


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I like the middle one best. Just my preference.  the other two have really short bodies.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

That is what I thought as well


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

They have a wormy, mineral-deficient look about them to me. The ones in the first and last pic are also steep-rumped and short bodied. However, I think it all depends on where you are starting and what you want in your herd. It doesn't mention CL/CAE testing in the ad either though. It would be a good idea to ask about that, and udder pics of their dam's too. At least you would be saving their lives if you did decide to go for it!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't think they looked in the prime of health either, but that could be changed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well they all look kinda "meh" to me, but I'd pick the middle one as well.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya, am in agreement. The first and the third defiantly look to have a pretty good worm load. I see kids that are pulled to early off milk that look a lot like this cause they are forced to solids to fast and cant stay health enough to fight off the worms like normal. The middle one I think only looks best because he isnt as wormy as the other two. All three should be castrated and sold as butcher stock.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would keep looking. I don't really like how the ad starts out with "these are leftover buck babies from this year".... Kind of makes it sound like all the good ones were sold early and these are the culls. The middle one would be the better of the three though if you were wanting one, although he does appear a bit weak in the chine.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

If you go by the saying "A buck is half your herd" are you willing to have any of these be half your herd? If you're only looking for a breeder so you can milk your girls then sure, pick one up but like others said, they seem like maybe they're wormy and they'll take a bit of work to get healthy. If you consider money, these guys are selling cheap (looks like meat prices around here) and will take a bit more money thrown at them to get them into working condition


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Like others have said the words left over kids make me cautious. If they were in my herd i wouldnt even offer them registerable. Those boys would be better off in freezer camp. 60 dollars is about market price right now too..... Our grade boys last year that we took to the sale went for 65 a piece.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I only have one alpine doe.. so she will be the only one, I want milk to keep incase I have to bottle feed. Plus I really need a buck buddy for my Boer buck. He sent me his website address, I am going to look their ad see.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

This little fellow wouldn't be alive if it weren't for the efforts of the six-year-old farmer/daughter. He was a runt at birth who wouldn't eat. My daughter nursed him through the first few days making sure he got enough to eat. Now he's growing strong. Not as big or pretty as the two pictured above, but would make a good pasture mate. ​
That is what his website says about the middle buck,

http://www.oldcapitolfarm.com/does.html -Marta is his mom. 
http://www.oldcapitolfarm.com/bucks.html- Skeletor is his dad.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Sounds like you really want him. In that case, IMO, make sure he's healthy (no diseases) and then sincehe's mostly not for better breeding then he'll be just fine.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

middle one
but maybe photos of dams will be nicer for 1 & 2.
do those knees look big?

ask to see 2013 health paperwork from the farm first

then ask to see udders of dams on both sides...and any full sister's udders

how much is the mom milking? granddams?

even if paperwork doesn't come with him...ask for the ADGA numbers of the sire and dam...to enter in and up a *ADGA Planned pedigree* result


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If you really want him, I say go for it. His mom sounds like she is a heavy producer.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

That went down hill fast. Here is our conversation.

Me- Are your animals tested, and do you have health records?
Him- Sorry. Not for that price. 
Me- you won't show health records?
That makes no since why you would with hold information on them. All I asked was if they or your herd has been tested, not to go test them. If you have health records on them what is the point of not telling the possible buyer, unless you have something to hide. 
Him- If that is what you think then I can not help you. The truth is I feel I am doing the world of serious goat keepers a disservice letting them go this cheap. If I underbid everybody else with goats of this quality, it drives down the price. Folks like me spend to much on these animals to let that happen. I hope you find what you are looking for but I am not desperate enough to through the rest of my serious goat herding community under the bus.
Me-Wow you really are a piece of work. That is complete bull****. What ever the price you are selling an animal at, the buyer deserves information on that animal, especially the health of that animal. You don't sell an animal and tell the person that this is an extremely high quality animal but I won't tell you anything about him, not even when he was wormed last. It is completely wrong. As goat "keepers" our jobs are to provide quality and healthy animals and also educate new people in the world of goats. People just getting into goats are going to buy the cheapest ones they find and have no idea what questions to ask. <(normally) You are trying to scam people by saying your goats are high quality but yet you with hold all other information on them. I feel sorry for who ever buys them, I hope you decide to take them to the slaughter house or provide the proper information on them. It is breeders like you who give this industry a bad name. I hope you can see how not providing information make you look guilty of hiding something weather you are or not. God bless you and yours.
Him-Funny. You used bull**** and god bless in the same text. I told you how I feel and I was honest with my reasoning. How you take it is up to you. I am your hulk berry if you want to keep corresponding.


This man has blown my mind, I can not believe the way some people think.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What the heck? That guy made no sence. 

Even if they are wethers, my kids come with health records. 

It's ok though, you'll find a lot nicer bucks down the road. That guys goats were rough looking, and he was ridiculous. And the fact that they are "leftover buck" means that they should have been wethered


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I had a breeder I dealt with like that only they were selling their goats at full price. I'm sorry you're not getting your goat but happy that you are likely evading something worse down the line.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! That is ridiculous! That's some people for you. I actually got my little Bella from someone shady as well, unfortunately I didn't find this out until I got home with her. She is turning out to be a delight, and she is thriving here finally too. I'm just hoping and praying that when testing time comes that she will be clean of diseases, as her "supposed" mom was... If I had the conversation above, I would be tempted to call a livestock control person in your area to have it checked out.... I was tempted to with my case, some still think I should....


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I was amazed at this guy. He just made zero sense. 

I don't really have the space right now for another buck, hopefully by Wednesday my buck pen will be done so I will be on the hunt for a buck for my dairy girls and to be a friend to Mickey. If I don't find one I will just keep a spring baby and wether him to keep with Mickey.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My turn!

Ok this is the message I sent him via email. I just wanna see if I can get any info outta him before I start to school him 

Hello,

Id be interested in hearing more about these boys and what bloodlines they have behind them. Also would like to know if you CAE/CL/Johne's test your herd.
If so, do you have current test results on the dams? Where these boys dam raised or bottle raised? Pooled milk? Pasteurized? Will they be wormed before
they leave as the first and third ones look to have extended bellies. And finally whats the price on em with papers? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> My turn!


 Ah, I am interested to see how he replies


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's a good idea TDG! I'm interested to see how he will react this time.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow! I didn't particularly like the nonchalant way his CL ad sounded, but I wan't expecting that. I guess you will have to keep looking! Hey, we might have a few Alpine buck kids in March.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Underbidd others with the quality? What quality?? You will find better animals and sellers down the road, they just have to come at the right time.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> My turn!
> 
> Ok this is the message I sent him via email. I just wanna see if I can get any info outta him before I start to school him
> 
> ...


I'm curious what response you will get... Great idea...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

No reply via email yet. Am thinking to just call him tomorrow. Not going to get into it with him over texts.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

the nerve of some people!

great email TDG-Farms! I'm curious to see what he comes back with...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok here is the reply:

Dave,
The bloodlines can be viewed on our website, www.oldcapitolfarm com. They were dam raised from mothers who tested negative for cae. Its a healthy herd. I have not been keeping up with worming these babies. When I had so many boys I figured I'd have to end up letting them go cheap, so I've been trying to raise them low cost. I always recommend worming anything you bring home anyway and keeping it quarantined for a few days. Bloodlines are very good. Cherry glen mostly. Prices with registration are on the site.

So after a quick look at their website I picked up on a few things. They are riding solely on the pedigree of their Glen buck, which is in terrible shape. Id guess it would have something to do with saving the few cents it costs to worm them for starters. Not sure how someone can conclude they would make more money selling wormy goats for less over the few cents it would cost to worm them and then have a goat they could sell at a better price... They clearly didnt have a surplus of bucks with just the few does they have. I suspect the 4 they have pictured would be the total sum of their buck kids for the year. They will sell their milk illegally if you just ask them. And at some point the does where CAE tested (most likely from whomever they bought them from who knows how long ago. Cause if you cant be bothered to worm or take care of your goats, why would you test them?)

Ya, I am assuming much and being highly cynical but its easy enough to read between the lines. But at least I didnt get the complete run around like kramsay did. I thought about emailing back with more questions but I dont think its worth it. It may even be they just dont have the funds to take care of their animals. Adding some jerk (me) on top of that drilling you on how to take care of your goats, is well, a crappy thing. So Ill earn some karma points and just let this one go  Now, who wants to talk politics? hehe


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's so sad! I can't believe someone would actually think they're "saving" money by not deworming their goats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

insane. this guy seems like a backyard breeder who doesn't really care much about the health of his animals. doesn't cost too much to worm your goat. sigh.

the weird thing too is if you go on the website, these same boys are listed for sale at $150-$200!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Agree. Its a shame to, cause Cherry Glen has some very nice stuff.


----------

